# Replacing Atwood Water Heater Element



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

So I'm trying to replace my Atwood water heater element. Bought the element, bought the tool and everything looked pretty straightforward. But, the water heater is sitting on the floor and the element is angled in such a way that the tool can't get a good bite on it. Or so I thought. Frustrated, I removed the entire water heater. I still can't get the thing to turn.

Is it reverse threaded? The replacement element I bought isn't.

I guess it's possible that the steel or brass (?) element welded itself to the aluminum tank via some metallurgic reaction? Or perhaps hard water did me in? I guess I could try the old "apply heat" technique.

Well, break time's over, I'm back in the trenches to try again...

Kevin


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

K. Smith said:


> So I'm trying to replace my Atwood water heater element. Bought the element, bought the tool and everything looked pretty straightforward. But, the water heater is sitting on the floor and the element is angled in such a way that the tool can't get a good bite on it. Or so I thought. Frustrated, I removed the entire water heater. I still can't get the thing to turn.
> 
> Is it reverse threaded? The replacement element I bought isn't.
> 
> ...


Had to replace the backflow preventer on mine last year. Ended up taking it to work putting it in a vice, applying heat and alot of muscles (not mine) and finally got it off. So yes there is some welding between the brass and Al. Good luck.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Well I finally got it. I used the "hammer technique". Needless to say, I would not have gotten it out without taking the whole water heater out of the camper. I did find plenty of hard water crust inside.

One thing I found is there is a lot of extra storage room under the couch.

Kevin


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

K. Smith said:


> Well I finally got it. I used the "hammer technique". Needless to say, I would not have gotten it out without taking the whole water heater out of the camper. I did find plenty of hard water crust inside.
> 
> One thing I found is there is a lot of extra storage room under the couch.
> 
> Kevin


Glad you finally got it. So, what are you going to do with the extra storage?


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

i had read on another site that they are hard to change but that sounded ridiculous!! good job!


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> Well I finally got it. I used the "hammer technique". Needless to say, I would not have gotten it out without taking the whole water heater out of the camper. I did find plenty of hard water crust inside.
> 
> One thing I found is there is a lot of extra storage room under the couch.
> 
> Kevin


Glad you finally got it. So, what are you going to do with the extra storage?
[/quote]

I put a little subwoofer under the couch. Wired it to the 120v outlet near the slide. Only works when hooked up to shore power...so no power loss when dry camping.


----------

